# WESTERN RIVERS FLOW AND SNOW REPORT



## GeoRon

*June 17, 2019*

June 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2019*

June 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 19, 2019*

June 19,2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 20, 2019*

June 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 21, 2019*

June 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2019*

June 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2019*

June 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 24, 2019*

June 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 25, 2019*

June 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 26, 2019*

June 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2019*

June 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2019*

June 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 1, 2019*

July 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 2, 2019*

July 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2019*

July 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 4, 2019*

July 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 5,2019*

July 5,2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 6, 2019*

July 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 7, 2019*

July 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 8, 2019*

July 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 9, 2019*

July 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 10, 2019*

July 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 11, 2019*

July 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 12, 2019*

July 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 13, 2019*

July 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 14, 2019*

July 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 15, 2019*

July 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 16, 2019*

Report will not be posted for about the next 5 days.


----------



## GeoRon

*July 21, 2019*

July 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 22, 2019*

July 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 23, 2019*

July 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*Very brief explanation of River Flow Reports made available daily on Mountain Buzz*

There is a lot of shit on these two pages. Very little is missing when wanting to consider the most critical details influencing the flow of select rivers of the Western United States.

The River/Snow Report is the result of comprehensively assimilating river, snow pack and climatological data for over a hundred rivers of greatest interest to typical boaters. That process of assimilation requires hundreds of daily queries to almost a dozen government agencies. To explain all of the content and potential uses would take hours(days) or even a book to explain. I guess that does make it daunting and perhaps not of interest to everyone. However, most of its essence is readily comprehensible.

Gray lines detail the status by state, green lines detail the status by river basin and other lines detail the status by individual river.

Each state line (gray) provides as a green value the daily SNOTEL site values of total water(inches) in the snow pack(SWE=snow water equivalent) for the entire state. This green value generally increase daily during most of the winter and decreases daily after runoff begins.

Each state line(gray) provides as a blue value the total daily inches of precipitation that occurred across the state. If the blue value corresponds to an increase in SWE then the inch's of precip fell as snow and no runoff should be anticipated. If SWE did not increase or if it is already melted off then precip will likely result in stream flow increases.

Each state line(gray) provides as red values high country average temperatures across the state that affect snow pack. Magenta(reddish) values are average minimum and average maximum temperature. The larger red value is average average temperature. Understanding that freezing is 32 degrees then these values provide knowledge as to how precipitation likely fell(rain vs snow) or whether runoff is likely due to high country above freezing temperatures.

Each river basin line(green) provides as percent of average values for snow pack(green), precipitation(blue) and river flow(black). These values are kinda boring this time of year since most snow pack is melted and river flows are generally post peak runoff and are now in decline. However, the trend of these values provides a valuable understanding of current and future conditions of snow pack and river flow.

Page two provides graphs of state and river basin values.

Each individual river line contains the two most recent weeks of daily average flow and status of today's instantaneous flow. Blue tints indicate flow increase from previous day and orange tints indicate flow decrease. For each river there is a color coded indicator of Boney(black), Recommended(green) or Reconsider!(red) status. Afterward is Current Historical Median CFS and Percent of Median. Next is an analysis of the two most recent weeks change in flow and trends.

Throughout the two pages are currently 2,102 hyperlinks specific to data pertaining to each state, river basin or individual river. These links are symbolically coded(index at bottom of page one) and hyperlinks have font underlined. At the bottom of page one are itemized hyperlinks I consider of substantial interest to river runners. Browse all of these 2,102 hyperlinks as you please. You are sure to find something of interest. I add links as they are discovered and Mountain Buzz is one of my best sources for new links.

The Summary version of the report permits a focused examination of current status and is also ideally suited to viewing on portable viewing devices such as smart phones.

The 10 Day Forecasts is a geographically arranged array of river hydrographs that is still in its initial stages of development. There is a Northern and Southern Rivers version. The data plotted on these graphs is a compilation provided by the River Forecast Centers of the National Weather Service.


----------



## GeoRon

*July 24, 2019*

July 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 25, 2019*

July 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 26, 2019*

July 26, 2019


----------



## RiverRhino

Ron,

Thanks for doing this. I am going on the Main in mid August. I have been tracking. Very Helpful.


----------



## GeoRon

Thank you RiverRino,

Your expression of appreciation is what motivates me to make this and similar reports available.

Thanks again, 
Ron


----------



## GeoRon

*July 27, 2019*

July 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 28, 2019*

July 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 29, 2019*

July 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 30, 2019*

July 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 31, 2019*

July 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 1, 2019*

August 1, 2019


----------



## David L

End of July and still about 1800 through the Gorge. Royal, that is. A great season!!!!


----------



## GeoRon

*July 2, 2019*

July 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 3, 2019*

August 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 4, 2019*

August 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 5, 2019*

Reports will not be posted for the next several days.


----------



## GeoRon

*August 7, 2019*

August 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 8, 2019*

August 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 9, 2019*

August 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 10, 2019*

August 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 11, 2019*

August 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 12, 2019*

August 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 15, 2019*

August 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 16, 2019*

August 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 17, 2019*

August 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 18, 2019*

August 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 19, 2019*

August 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 20, 2019*

August 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 21, 2019*

August 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 22, 2019*

August 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 23, 2019*

August 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 25, 2019*

August 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 26, 2019*

August 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 27, 2019*

August 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 28, 2019*

August 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 29, 2019*

August 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 30, 2019*

August 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 31, 2019*

August 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 31, 2019*

August 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 1, 2019*

September 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 3, 2019*

September 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 4, 2019*

September 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 5, 2019*

September 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 6, 2019*

September 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 7, 2019*

September 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 8, 2019*

September 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 9, 2019*

September 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 10, 2019*

September 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 11, 2019*

September 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 12, 2019*

September 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 13, 2019*

September 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 14, 2019*

September 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 15, 2019*

September 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 16, 2019*

September 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 17, 2019*

September 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 18, 2019*

September 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 19, 2019*

September 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 20, 2019*

September 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 21, 2019*

September 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 22, 2019*

September 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 23, 2019*

September 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 24, 2019*

September 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 25, 2019*

September 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 26, 2019*

September 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 27, 2019*

September 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 28, 2019*

September 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 29, 2019*

September 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 30, 2019*

September 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 1, 2019*

October 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 2, 2019*

October 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 3, 2019*

October 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 4, 2019*

October 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 5, 2019*

October 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 6, 2019*

October 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 8, 2019*

October 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 9, 2019*

October 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 11, 2019*

October 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 12, 2019*

October 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 13, 2019*

October 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 14, 2019*

October 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 15, 2019*

October 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 16, 2019*

October 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 17, 2019*

October 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 19, 2019*

October 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 20, 2019*

October 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 21, 2019*

October 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 22, 2019*

October 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 23, 2019*

October 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 24, 2019*

October 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 25, 2019*

October 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 26, 2019*

October 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 27, 2019*

October 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 28, 2019*

October 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 29, 2019*

October 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 30, 2019*

October 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 31, 2019*

October 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 1, 2019*

November 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 2, 2019*

November 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 3, 2019*

November 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 4, 2019*

November 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 5, 2019*

November 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 6, 2019*

November 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 7, 2019*

November 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 8, 2019*

November 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 9, 2019*

November 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 10, 2019*

November 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 11, 2019*

November 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 12, 2019*

November 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 13, 2019*

November 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 14, 2019*

November 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 15, 2019*

November 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 16, 2019*

November 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 17, 2019*

November 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 18, 2019*

November 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 19, 2019*

November 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 20, 2019*

November 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 21, 2019*

November 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 22, 2019*

November 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 23, 2019*

November 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 24, 2019*

November 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 25, 2019*

November 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 26, 2019*

November 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 27, 2019*

November 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 28, 2019*

November 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 29, 2019*

November 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 30, 2019*

November 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 1, 2019*

December 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 2, 2019*

December 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 3, 2019*

December 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 4, 2019*

December 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 5, 2019*

December 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 6, 2019*

December 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 7, 2019*

December 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 6, 2019*

December 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 8, 2019*

December 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 9, 2019*

December 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 10, 2019*

December 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 11, 2019*

December 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 12, 2019*

December 12, 2019


----------



## Norcalcoastie

If no one ever says it, I appreciate these reports! Thanks!


----------



## GeoRon

Thank you Norcalcoastie. Your encouragement means a lot.


----------



## GeoRon

*December 13, 2019*

December 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 14, 2019*

December 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 15, 2019*

December 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 16, 2019*

December 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 17, 2019*

December 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 18, 2019*

December 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 19, 2019*

December 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 20, 2019*

December 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 21, 2019*

December 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 22, 2019*

December 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 23, 2019*

December 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 24, 2019*

December 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 25, 2019*

December 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 26, 2019*

December 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 27, 2019*

December 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 28, 2019*

December 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 29, 2019*

December 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 30, 2019*

December 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 31, 2019*

December 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*January 1, 2020*

January 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 2, 2020*

January 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*Documentation*

Attached is a PDF of slides extracted from my half of a recent evenings presentation shared with a guy named Joel Gratz who is the president and cofounder of Opensnow.com. 

In the future these slides will become the basis of a more complete explanation and perhaps tutorial of both threads I maintain on MB detailing Western Rivers' flow and high country snow pack status. Please consider the attachment version .001.

Ron


----------



## GeoRon

*January 3, 2020*

January 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 4, 2020*

January 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 5, 2020*

January 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 6, 2020*

January 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 7, 2020*

January 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 8, 2020*

January 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 9, 2020*

For what it is worth, in the Western Rivers Report posted on MB, as a reminder, I have tagged river names with ZEBBRA! DCD that might require decontamination after use. These rivers terminate in Lake Mead, Lake Powell or Roosevelt Reservoir. These reservoirs are know to be contaminated. DCD means DRAIN, CLEAN, DRY!

This assessment is based on the following map and other research. I'd appreciate feedback.


----------



## GeoRon

*January 10, 2020*

January 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 11, 2020*

January 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 12, 2020*



caverdan said:


> here are a couple of interesting articles on the subject.
> 
> 
> https://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/ISP-Zebra-Quagga.aspx
> 
> https://leg.colorado.gov/sites/defa...s/2017/colorados_aquatic_nuisance_species.pdf


Thank you caverdan. I hope you don't mind but I've acknowledged you at the bottom of the flow reports for your contribution of the two above links. These links are itemized at the bottom of the flow report as LINK1 and LINK2 associated with the explanation of "MUSSELS! DCD" next to the name of possibly contaminated river runs. Note that I also refer to possible contamination more generically as "MUSSELS" rather than "ZEBBRA".


----------



## GeoRon

*January 13, 2020*

January 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 14, 2020*

January 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 15, 2020*

January 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 16, 2020*

January 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*Glen Canyon Dam Operations Update*

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41741&stc=1&d=1579220511


----------



## GeoRon

*January 17, 2020*

January 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 19, 2020*

January 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 20, 2020*

January 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 21, 2020*

January 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 22, 2020*

January 22, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 23, 2020*

January 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 24, 2020*

January 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 25, 2020*

January 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 26, 2020*

January 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 27, 2020*

January 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 28, 2020*

January 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 29, 2020*

January 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 30, 2020*

January 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 31, 2020*

January 31, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 1, 2020*

February 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 2, 2020*

February 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 3, 2020*

February 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 4, 2020*

February 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 5, 2020*

February 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 6, 2020*

February 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 7, 2020*

February 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 8, 2020*

February 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 9, 2020*

February 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 10, 2020*

February 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 11, 2020*

February 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 12, 2020*

February 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 13, 2020*

February 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 14, 2020*

February 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 15, 2020*

February 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 16, 2020*

February 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 17, 2020*

February 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 18, 2020*

February 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 19, 2020*

February 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 20, 2020*

February 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 21, 2020*

February 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 22, 2020*

February 22, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 23, 2020*

February 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 24, 2020*

February 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 25, 2020*

February 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 26, 2020*

February 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 27, 2020*

February 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 28, 2020*

February 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 29, 2020*

February 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 1, 2020*

March 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 2, 2020*

March 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 3, 2020*

March 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 4, 2020*

March 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 5, 2020*

March 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 6, 2020*

March 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 7, 2020*

March 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 8, 2020*

March 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 9, 2020*

March 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 10, 2020*

March 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 11, 2020*

March 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 12, 2020*

March 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 13, 2020*

March 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 14, 2020*

March 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 15, 2020*

March 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 16, 2020*

March 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 17, 2020*

March 17, 2020


----------



## Heywood

GeoRon said:


> March 17, 2020



Geo Ron, 



I am looking at that spreadsheet and it looks like you know how to pull flow data from the USGS and insert into a spreadsheet. I am trying to do something like that for some stream monitoring I am doing for work. I have been on the website but havent been able to figure out the right html 



can you post an example on here?


thanks and thanks for the work on the flow updates!


----------



## GeoRon

Howdy Heywood,

Please PM me your phone or email. We can discuss your needs and determine if I can be of service.

Ron


----------



## GeoRon

*March 18, 2020*

March 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 19, 2020*

March 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 19, 2020*

March 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 20, 2020*

Does COVID19 cause you to lose track of which day it is? I'm worried I may have it then.


----------



## GeoRon

*March 21, 2020*

March 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 22, 2020*

March 22, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 23, 2020*

March 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 24, 2020*

March 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 25, 2020*

March 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 26, 2020*

March 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 27, 2020*

March 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 28, 2020*

March 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 29, 2020*

March 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 30, 2020*

March 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 31, 2020*

March 31, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 1, 2020*

April 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 2, 2020*

April 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 3, 2020*

April 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 4, 2020*

April 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 5, 2020*

April 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 6, 2020*

April 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 7, 2020*

April 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 8, 2020*

April 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 9, 2019*

April 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*April 10, 2020*

April 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 11, 2020*

April 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 12, 2020*

April 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 13, 2020*

April 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 14, 2020*

April 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 15, 2020*

April 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 16, 2020*

April 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 17, 2020*

April 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 18, 2020*

April 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 19, 2020*

April 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 20, 2020*

April 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 23, 2020*

April 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 24, 2020*

April 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 25, 2020*

April 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 26, 2020*

April 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 27, 2020*

April 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 28, 2020*

April 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 29, 2020*

April 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 30, 2020*

April 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 1, 2020*

June 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 2, 2020*

June 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 3, 2020*

June 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 4, 2020*

June 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 5, 2020*

June 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 6, 2020*

June 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 7, 2020 Sun*

June 7, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*June 8, 2020 Mon*

June 8, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*Flow at Corn Ck*

I was recently asked how I calculate the flow at Corn Creek. In the spreadsheet for the Main at Corn Creek I tally the three previous rows, the MF at Mouth, Panther Ck at Cobalt and the Main at Shoup.

I welcome ideas on that approach.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 9, 2020 Tue*

June 9, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

*June 9, 2020 Wed*

June 9, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

*June 12, 2020 Fri*

June 12, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*June 13, 2020 Sat*

June 13, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 14, 2020 Sun*

June 14, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*June 15, 2020 Mon*

June 15, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 16, 2020 Tue*

June 16, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

*June 17, 2020 Wed*

June 17, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2020 Thu*

June 18, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*June 19, 2020 Fri*

June 19, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*June 20, 2020 Sat*

June 20, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 21, 2020 Sun*

June 21, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2020 Mon*

June 22, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2020 Tue*

June 23, 2020 Tue


----------



## rti50

putting in on deso July 8th was wondering about flows, bears and bugs. Does anyone have info about Deso? Group is trying to decide what our cutoof flow is


----------



## GeoRon

rti50 said:


> putting in on deso July 8th was wondering about flows, bears and bugs. Does anyone have info about Deso? Group is trying to decide what our cutoof flow is


For your best response I suggest starting a new thread since more Buzzers will see your questions. This year and every year most of your questions can be answered by doing a search on perhaps "Deso" and browsing the search response.

Deso is low, 5520cfs. That is 37% of today's average as show in today's Down River Report. Boater launch at pretty low flows on Deso and it therefore will depend on your crew, boats and available time to do shorter days I guess.

In general, the worse bug times are high flow years that fill backwater eddies and then after peak flow but someone more experienced with Deso will be able to provide a better answer.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 24, 2020 Wed*

June 24, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

*June 25, 2020 Thu*

June 25, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*June 26, 2020 Fri*

June 26, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2020 Sat*

June 27, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2020 Sun*

June 28, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*July 2, 2020 Thu*

July 2, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2020 Fri*

July 3, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*July 4, 2020 Sat*

July 4, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*July 5, 2020 Sun*

July 5, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 7, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 7,2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 8, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 9, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

July 10, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

July 11, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

July 12, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 13, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 20, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 21, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 22, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 23, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

July 24, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

July 25, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

July 26, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 27, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 28, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 29, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 30, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

July 31, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 1, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 2, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 3, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 4, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 5, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 6, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 7, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 8, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 9, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 10, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 11, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 12, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 13, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 14, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 15, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 16, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 17, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 18, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 19, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 20, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

August 22, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 24, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 25, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 26, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 27, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 28, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 29, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 30, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 31, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sept 1, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sept 2, 2020 Wed
Next report Sept 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 8, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 10, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 11, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 12, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 13, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 14, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 15, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 21, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 22, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 23, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 28, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 29, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 30, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 1, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 2, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 3, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 4, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 9, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 10, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 11, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 12, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 20, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 21, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 22, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 23, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 24, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 25, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 26, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 27, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 28, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 29, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 30, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 31, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 1, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 2, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 3, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 4, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 5, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 6, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 7, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 8, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 9, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 10, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 11, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 12, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 13, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 14, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 15, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 16, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 17, 2020 Tue*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 18, 2020 Wed*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 19, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 20, 2020 Fri*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 21, 2020 Sat*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 22, 2020 Sun*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 23, 2020 Mon*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 24, 2020 Tue*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 25, 2020 Wed*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 26, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 27, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 28, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 29, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 30, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 1, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 3, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 4, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 5, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 6, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 7, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 8, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Moon location at midnight:¼-setting;full-overhead;¾-rising;new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 9, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Moon location at midnight: ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 10, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight: ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 11, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight: ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 12, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 14, 2020 *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 16, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 17, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 18, 2020 *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 19, 2020 Sat *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 20, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 21, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 22, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 24, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 27, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 30, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 5, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
*1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 13, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
*1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 15, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 16, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 18, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 19, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 21, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 22, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 24, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 29, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 30, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot\


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 1, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 2, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 3, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 4, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 5, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 6, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 7, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 10, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 11, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 12, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 14, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 15, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 19, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 20, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 24, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 25, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 26, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 27, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 28, 2021 Sun *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 1, 2021 Mon *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 2, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot

2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 3, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 4, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 5, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 6, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 7, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 8, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 9, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 10, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 11, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 12, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 13, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 14, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 15, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 16, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 17, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 18, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 19, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 20, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 21, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 22, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 23, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

There will be a future posting location. It will not be MB. I will notify.


----------



## GeoRon

I recognize that Vertical Scope is not the proper posting for a community service such as my daily product. I'm seeking ideas for less commercial but community oriented opportunities. Your suggestions welcomed.


----------

